# Hey, are you traveling/ fishing in South Florida?



## Everglades Hostel (May 19, 2017)

Hi! This is the Everglades International Hostel (evergladeshostel.com) introducing ourselves via a request from some fisherman wanting to get the word out that there is an inexpensive place to stay, out of the mosquitoes and hassle, near all the best fishing spots in South Florida! We are located just 10 minutes outside the everglades, and less than an hour to get to Flamingo, where you can fish for so many great game fish! Our mixed dorm beds in (a room with 3 bunk beds) are only going for $30/ a night per person! Feel free to message or look us up to learn more! I am also a fellow fisherman (mike in the office) and would love to keep building the fishing community down here, and can keep the secret database of fishing spots growing!


----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

Post up some pictures of the Hostel & fish you have caught.


----------



## Everglades Hostel (May 19, 2017)

Here's a few pictures more to come!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Do you deliver the Wall Street Journal to my door in the morning?


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Do you deliver the Wall Street Journal to my door in the morning?


It took me a second, cause I thought this was in reference to the pics above....then it set-in...... gave me a solid chuckle. Thanks, @DuckNut


----------

